# Online poker:Is there a good summary of the pros/cons of the various companies?



## Markjbloggs (22 Jun 2005)

Anyone use these sites?  There are quite a few.  Is there a good summary of the pros/cons of the various companies that have jumped on this bandwagon?

One example of a pitfall I was told about is PartyPoker's cashout policy - apparently, they do not refund to your credit card, but will only issue a $US cheque, with a minimum payout of $50 (so any winnings below $50 must be gambled) - surely this can't be legal?  Is this site a scam?

Mark


----------



## Humpback (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Not sure if PartyPoker is on this site, but I've been using it to check out other online betting sites.

http://www.sportsbookreview.com/

Your comment regarding slow payouts seems to be a common issue with many online betting sites. It's mentioned in relation to quite a few.

Two aspects to remember. 
Firstly, if you sign up, the payout policy will be in the terms and conditions, which you'll most likely agree to when you're signing up. Wouldn't necessarily agree that it's a scam.

Secondly, it's quite likely that delayed payouts are part of their internal and publically unstated policy in order to prevent fraud. Just a thought.


----------



## ThomasJ (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

I have just started using partypoker.com

free to join.. download the application and you can play with fun money to get better and go to the real rooms when you think your good enough..

It seems to be quite popular in reviews I have seen


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

This thread might also be of interest.


----------



## Murt10 (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



			
				ThomasJ said:
			
		

> free to join.. download the application and you can play with fun money to get better and go to the real rooms when you think your good enough..
> 
> It seems to be quite popular in reviews I have seen




I have never played or gambled online. I have enough bad habits without being able to gamble any time I feel like it or I am bored. However, I found this article interesting regarding playing for fun money. 

http://www.texasholdem-poker.com/gswann2.php


Murt


----------



## Markjbloggs (23 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Thomas,


have you tried to cashout any of your winnings yet?

M




			
				ThomasJ said:
			
		

> I have just started using partypoker.com
> 
> free to join.. download the application and you can play with fun money to get better and go to the real rooms when you think your good enough..
> 
> It seems to be quite popular in reviews I have seen


----------



## ThomasJ (23 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Mark,

I'm not good enough to play with the "real" world yet.

But I know people who have and have cashed out also..

Is there a problem with this site that we should know about?


----------



## Markjbloggs (23 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Just looking at the PartyPoker website, it seems to me my friends assertions are correct.  You cannot cash out to your credit card, they offer US $ cheques instead.  You may only cashout amounts greater then $50, so you're forced to gamble anything less than that. Alternatively, they also allow you to cashout to Neteller and Epassport , but how many people have these accounts? 

All this is probably buried in the small print of thier terms and conditions, but it seems to me to be an extremely deceptive practice.


----------



## Humpback (24 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Folks... please don't get carried away here. 

As a long time member of PaddyPower.com, they only let you cash out by cheque now as well. 

They, and Ladbrokes.com used to let you cash out to a credit card up till a couple of years ago. But no longer.

And as far as I know, they have a €30 limit on how much you can cash out on PaddyPower.com as well. (Is that approximately $50??)

While I'm not sticking up for the sites in question above, people should be aware.

1. Just cause they're american sites, doesn't necessarily make them dodgy.

2. Putting things into the terms and conditions (small print) isn't deceptive practices.

3. Restricting how you get your money paid out to you, when you have that information to hand before you sign up, is also not a deceptive practice. 

So, if you don't like the terms and conditions, don't sign up. If you sign up before reading the terms and conditions and then find you don't like them, you're a muppet in the first place and should be taken for everything you have.


----------



## Markjbloggs (24 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Ronan,

point taken about the T&C's, no-one should enter these sites without studying them, even if they are long-winded.

My point about the American site was that it easily allowed you as a European to sign up using your credit card but did not warn that getting paid out in Euros is much more difficult, if not impossible.

Did not know about the policy of not paying out to credit cards being commonplace, thanks for that.  It was info like this I was asking for when I asked the original question.

Mark


----------



## soc (27 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

I use vcpoker

If you use VISA, they can cash out your winnings directly to your card.  
For Mastercard, you can get them to send a cheque (which is in euro).  

There is no minimum amount that you can cash out on... you can empty your account if you want.  But there is a €10 minimum buy-in.  I think they are easier to deal with than partypoker.

I'd recommend them.

-soc


----------



## lemeister (28 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



> They, and Ladbrokes.com used to let you cash out to a credit card up till a couple of years ago. But no longer.


 
Ladbrokes still allow cashouts to your visa card and there's no lower limit that I'm aware of.  If there is, it must be quite small because I cashed out €25 recently.  I'm not sure about mastercard.


----------



## polaris (28 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

I registered my Laser card with paddypower.com and I can move money electronically in both directions. Unfortunately it's mostly from the card to paddypower


----------



## podgerodge (28 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Folks... please don't get carried away here.
> 
> As a long time member of PaddyPower.com, they only let you cash out by cheque now as well.
> 
> They, and Ladbrokes.com used to let you cash out to a credit card up till a couple of years ago. But no longer.




From paddypower.com:

"Withdrawing by Credit Card 

  Question 
  How do I made a withdrawal by credit card? 

  Answer 
  To make a withdrawal from your Paddy Power account using your credit card, click on the "My Account" option on the top navigation bar, then click on "Withdraw".

You will be given the opportunity to change start date, expiry date or issue number.

Simply enter the amount you wish to withdraw leaving out the currency sign, confirm your password and submit the form.

It will then take a few moments for your transaction to be authorised after which you will receive an onscreen confirmation that funds have been successfully withdrawn from your Paddy Power account.

When withdrawing funds back from Paddy Power to a credit card account it may take up to 5 working days before they are credited back."


----------



## GreatDane (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Hi

Check out: http://www.rpoints.com/newbie (you will have to register to join the site, but its free & does not spam etc) ... 

The site has a specific discussion forum for Poker (along with two others, for casinos & sports betting) .. gives tips from fellow members, discussion on how to play, get the best bonuses etc etc

Good community spirit on the site, regular online games held etc

Looking forward to seeing you there 

Cheers

G>


----------



## ThomasJ (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Guys

Just saw on the news that these guys at partypoker have just floated and are now worth 9.1bn..

See here

There is money in that der gambling lark


----------



## Humpback (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



			
				podgerodge said:
			
		

> From paddypower.com:
> 
> "Withdrawing by Credit Card
> 
> ...


 
Can you post the link for that please? Not the information, but the ability to withdraw to credit card.

When I go to withdraw, the only option is to withdraw by cheque.


----------



## podgerodge (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

I can't access paddy from my work computer to post a link. Can someone else oblige?

I know that I've used the credit card withdrawal facility about 4 months ago.

Could it be that they only show you the credit card withdrawal option if you have a valid card registered with them?


----------



## Humpback (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



			
				podgerodge said:
			
		

> Could it be that they only show you the credit card withdrawal option if you have a valid card registered with them?


 
I lodge with credit card which they have no problems with. But again, after checking through the withdrawl function, nothing there for credit card.


----------



## Kiddo (29 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> I lodge with credit card which they have no problems with. But again, after checking through the withdrawl function, nothing there for credit card.


 
If you log in to your account then go to the withdraw section all your details should come up...mine do(well only the last 4 digits of my card number are visable)  It says if you have problems to email them at withdrawls@paddypower.com or phone 01 4040120.


----------



## Guest127 (30 Jun 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

see pigsback are now letting  you play with your piggypoints. its the paddy power site. mightn't seem as bad as losing money!


----------



## Culchie (1 Jul 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Visit http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=416This is a board dedicated to Irish Poker where any questions you have will be answered.


In short, there is generally no problem receiving money back onto credit cards with Irish and UK companies, American sites are quite efiicient in sending cheques.

A better option if you intend to play US sites (as you should...more players...more 'fish') then setting up a Neteller account is a good idea.

That way you can transfer money around between the different poker sites without incurring any costs.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## GreatDane (2 Jul 2005)

*Re: Online poker*

Hi

Agree 100% with using NETeller (it can be used for sites worldwide which accept it, not just US ones).

If you also playing the casinos / sports books, watch out for additional bonus monies for opening deposit with NETeller (although also read the terms & conditions, sometimes the wager requirements are different for this further bonus & may even make it less worthwhile .... in which case, just decline the extra NETeller bonus, but deposit with it anyway )

www.neteller.com 

The company (NETeller) is traded on AIM in London & is regulated by the UK's FSA (Financial Services Authority ). The share is even doing very well 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie - register for free, save a small fortune, qualify for a free £5 & learn about everything from gambling to what others think about bargin hunting


----------



## Erasure (1 Jul 2007)

*Re: Online poker*

I play online poker regularly and have had no issues cashing out to my credit card.  The site I play caters for all poker players from experienced to players that want to play for fun. There is a practice play and real play. If you would like further details PM me.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Online poker*

I withdrew €125 from Boylesports recently onto cc no problem.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Online poker*



Sammie110 said:


> I play online poker regularly and have had no issues cashing out to my credit card. The site I play caters for all poker players from experienced to players that want to play for fun. There is a practice play and real play. If you would like further details PM me.


 
Why not post details here?


----------



## car (2 Jul 2007)

If opening an account with any site, make sure you put a responsible gambling limit on your account restricting the amount you can deposit in a given period.  All the main sites are committed to it, dont sign for a site that doesnt have it.


----------



## bagoftricks (3 Jul 2007)

I have worked in the online gaming industry with one of the biggest companies out there for a long time now. 

I would like to add a quick comment here about selecting the gaming company you choose to play with for real or for play money. 

I would always make sure you are playing with a publically traded company. There are a lot of casinos,sportsbooks,pokerrooms out there that are still taking American players on. This makes the company a target for the American Department of Justice. You will notice that there are 0 plc companies still operating within the states because it puts shareholders and directors at risk. 

The reason i talk about even if you are playing for fun is that if these companies are private and are feeling the pinch because of their business in the US they might sell your data on without your permission. There needs to be guidelines in place to regulate issues like this for the smaller private companies but you will find most plc type companies will already have a protocol in place and will not stray from it. 

So just be careful and stick to your big plc betting companies and you should be fine. 

Also remember if a sign up bonus seems too good to be true, it usually is!

Regards 
Bag


----------



## susie1 (3 Jul 2007)

i recently withdrew 20e from paddy power and it came straight off the cc - i never got a cheque off them.
however, rehab bingo always post out cheques.


----------

